# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  Fituesit e Konkursit Letrar Albasoul 2007

## Fiori

Sot është data 27 Dhjetor, 2007 dhe po shpallim fituesit e Konkursit Letrar Albasoul për 2007. Përpara se të japim emrat e fituesve duam të përshëndesim të gjithë krijuesit shqiptarë që zgjodhën të marrin pjesë me krijimet e tyre. Faleminderit për emocionet e dhuruara nga pena juaj dhe mund të themi me plot gojë se konkursi ishte një sukses i vërtetë falë pjesmarrjes suaj dhe interesit të madh që zgjoi tek anëtarët e Forumit Shqiptar dhe Albasoul. 

Konkursi filloi në datën 5së Dhjetor 2007, dhe përfundoi në datën 25 Dhjetor 2007. Morën pjesë 20 krijues me krijimet e tyre pë ndarjen poezi dhe 8 krijues për ndarjen prozë. Më poshtë mund të njihenime krijimet e anëtarve. 

Ndarja Poezi
Ndarja Prozë



Fituesit e konkursit janë:

_Ndarja Poezi:_

*1.* Fëmijëria e Humbur - Lediana Kapaj (DI_ANA) - Vëndi i Parë   
*2.* Burrat - Alma Papamihali (*Palma*) - Vëndi i Dytë  
*3.* Seç m'u trëmbën të bukurat fjalë - Ardita Jatru (Ard) - Vëndi i Tretë 


*Ndarja Prozë:*

*1.*Shpërfytyrime - Mustafa Ferizi (STAFER) - Vëndi i parë 


--------------------
*Fëmijëria e humbur*


Ti linde nga dy prindër, që bashkë kurrë si ke parë,
sa shumë që të munguan, në fëmijërinë e vrarë,
jo përkëdhelje s'njohe, se ndjeve kurrë ngrohtësinë,
në qoshe vetëm rrije, mendoje lumturine...

Shikoje moshatarët me prindërit të rrethuar,
dhe ti gjithmonë e vetme,e strukur,e lënduar,
si ta doje të ishe, jo kaq e dëshpëruar,
një mrekulli kërkoje, për shpirtin e munduar...

Dhe luteshe ti e vetme, dikush të të dëgjonte,
një shishe në det hodhe, askush nuk e shikonte,
nga dallgët seç u mor, në thellësi e futën,
një letër me lot shkruar, rrymat diku e zhdukën..

Dhe vitet po kalonin, po lotët s'po shteronin,
mungesën shumë e ndjeje, me ty ëngjëjt lotonin,
ata i kishe shokë, me ta ndaje hidhërimin
një botë imagjinare..asaj ja dhe besimin...

Dhe ëngjëjt të mësuan, se jeta të ish dhënë,
aty duhej luftuar, në tokë për të mos rënë,
me forcën të pajisën, dhe krahët ty ti dhanë,
"vazhdo të ecësh para, gjithmonë do na kesh pranë"!

E vetme more rrugët, ku shkoje as vetë s'dije,
me jetën do luftoje, dhe fatin ti do gjeje,
shpresa të shoqëronte, si hije pas gjithmonë,
jo s'kishe më ti frikë, për lumturinë s'ish vonë..

Natyrën shumë e doje, dhe sytë po të shkëlqenin,
me hënën bisedoje, dhe yjet t'u rrëfenin,
nga dielli lart shikoje, dhe rrezet ty të ngrohnin,
dhe ëngjëjt prapë me ty, vazhdonin bisedonin...

Papritur e kuptove, sa shumë që ishe rritur,
sa shpejt vitet kaluan, nuk ishe më e mitur,
po prapë sa do të doje të thoje fjalën "nënë",
te dy seç të mungonin, dëshira s'të kish lënë..

Dëshira për ti parë, dëshira për ti puthur,
jo s'munde ti urreje dhe zotit i je lutur,
i'u lute që ti njihje, i'u lute që ti falte,
me zemër i kërkoje, asgjë nuk mund të ndalte...

Larg vendit tënd ti ike, kurbetin ti e njohe,
vazhdoje drejt një rrugë, ku veten do e zgjoje,
njerëzit të vlerësuan dhe shumë të përkrahën
dhe prapë ëngjëjt të flisnin,jo kurrë ata s'u ndalën...

Kurbeti ty të rriti, sa shumë gjëra mësove,
një ditë një letër erdhi, dhe befas prapë lotove,
"të lutem bija ime,të lutem të më falësh,
më jep ti sot një çast dhe ndjenjat mos mi ndalësh,

jo kurrë s'të kam harruar, fajtor për ty kam qënë,
më ler që të të dua, sa shumë kam për të thënë,
më ler që të të prek, më ler që të të shoh,
të lutem mos gjyko, sa dua të të njoh"...

Dhe letrën fort shtrëngove dhe zemra fluturoi,
një çast harrove dhimbjet që jeta të shkaktoi,
i fale që të dy, sa shumë kishin munguar,
mos vallë po të mos vuajmë, nuk dalim të fituar?!.

Dhe befas ti e njohe, atë që quhej "at",
sa tepër e shtrëngove, sa tepër atë natë,
sa shumë që kish ndryshuar, sa shumë e kishe dashur,
përditë edhe më tepër, në zemrën fort të plasur!

Dhe jeta s'të la kohë, gëzimin të shijoje,
një ditë vdekja ta mori, dhe s'munde ta shikoje,
dhe shpirti prapë u vra, sërish u përvëlua,
sa doje të ish afer...ti thoje-"sa të dua"!

E humbe,u trishtove dhe ëndrrat seç t'u zhdukën,
në thellësinë e dhimbjes ato një ditë u futën,
dhe përsëri u struke, thërrisje lumturinë,
atë që ty të mori, shpresat dhe fëmijërinë...

Dhe përsëri u ngrite dhe përsëri luftove,
e doje ti pasionin, dashurinë ti doje,
e doje njerëzimin, doje gjithçka të bukur,
se doje më trishtimin, për jetën ishe lutur...

Kur zemrën tënde shoh, me mijëra drita dalin..
"Akoma ke të japësh, akoma do të falin,
mos ul ti kokën sot, të lutem fshiji sytë,
e fortë gjithmonë qëndro, mendo që je e dytë.

Kur zemrën tënde shoh,ylberin e vështroj,
sa herë ndeshem me të,mërzitjen e largoj,
kur zemrën tënde has, dhe shoh sa tepër vuaj,
ul kokën dhe largohem..skur të jem e huaj.

Kur ti fillon më flet,më dalin trëndafilat,
kur ti më reciton, për vete bën bilbilat,
kur sytë e tu i ndjej,shkëlqimi më mahnit
kur lehtë të vështroj vetevetja më habit,

jo vetëm ti nuk je, dikush nga lart shikon,
ëngjëlli yt është bërë dhe dhimbjen ta largon,
jo s'mund të jetë i vdekur, se zemrën ty ta dha,
diçka qe ka shume vlere, ai për ty e la"!

Shikimin ti më hodhe, dhe dorën më shtrëngove,
"të lutem shiko pak- dhe befas më lëshove-,
je zëri që më flet, je zëri im i fshehtë,
je forca që kam brenda dhe kur s'e kam të lehtë".

Dhe njësh me ty u bëra, siç kisha qenë gjithmonë,
me ty vazhdoj unë ecjen, jo s'mund të jetë vonë,
pasioni, dashuria, ndjenja..sot po mungojnë,
e di që do ti gjejmë, nuk mundemi ti harrojmë..

Krenare jam për ty, ashtu siç je për mua,
me ty unë linda mike, shumë fort sot une të dua,
nuk ka jetë pa disfata, nuk ka jetë të dhuruar,
të gjithë po luftojmë, ç'do ditë për të fituar..

Të gjithë të fortë të jemi, jo dhimbja s'na rrëzon,
vërtetë na lagën syte, vërtetë zemra loton,
vërtetë ne vuajmë jetën, vërtetë ka padrejtësi,
po vetëm një jetë kemi, s'ia vlen të rrimë në zi!

Ia vlen që ta shijojmë, jo ndjenjat mos harrojmë,
vërtetë shenjë e kaluara, vërtetë do ta mendojmë,
po jo të na pengojë që dritën të shikojmë,
po jo të na pengojë me ëngjëjt të vallzojmë..

Të tashmen të shikojmë, frikën ne ta ndalim,
të duam njerëzimin, gabimet ne ti falim,
gjykimet nuk kanë vlerë as vend në zemrat tona,
të ardhmen të mendojmë, kjo botë është e jona!

_Lediana Kapaj_



*Shpërfytyrime*

Vallë në këtë kasaba nuk paska njeri i cili do të më ndihmonte për të komunikuar me njerëz? Pse ti zonjë nuk di të komunikosh me ta, nuk flet shqip? Ore njeri unë nuk i njoh njerëzit e traumatizuar nga lufta! Çtë duhen ty ata? Dua të shkruaj për ta! Gabimisht të kanë informuar, grua, këtu nuk ka të tillë. Si nuk ka? Ashtu nuk ka! Po mirë, a është ky vend i goditur më së shumti nga lufta? Është! A është e vërtetë se këtu më së shumti ka pasur vrasje, dhunime? Po, edhe të masakruar ka pasur! Dhe ti më thua se këtu nuk ka të traumatizuar! Ashtu është! Ore ti, si e pate emrin.? Emrin e kam Zenë, kurse mbiemrin Ziba!. Mirë e di ti çështë trauma? Di ti zonjë çështë lufta? Natyrisht se e di, në të kundërtën nuk do të gjendesha këtu. Sigurisht di nga filmat dhe romanet! Shiko ti...si e pate emrin...? Zenë, zonjë, emrin e kam Zenë kurse mbiemrin Ziba. E pra ti Zenë Ziba, nuk lejoj që të tallesh me mua! Zonjë, nuk është në natyrën time të tallem me ata me të cilët pi kafe, e aq më pak me një zonjë te nderuar për të cilën njerëzit këtu po flasin aq shumë. Për mua flasin? Sigurisht, sepse janë gëzuar që gjendesh këtu! Kurse unë me dëshirë do të doja të ikja sa më parë nga ky vend i mallkuar. Mos po nxiton pak si tepër zonjë... në qytetin tonë ka gjera interesante për të cilat do të mund ti hynin në punë juve gazetarëve. Gjëra interesante thua? Po zonjë, madje edhe frymëzuese. Ore zotëri, nuk më duhen mua frymëzimet, por rrëfimet e gjalla të njerëzve të traumatizuar, a po kupton! Më vjen keq zonjë, të thash, këtu nuk mund të gjesh as rrëfime, as njerëz të tillë! Po mirë, kush është ai njeri në fund të restorantit që vazhdimisht po shikon përtej dritares? Ai njeri, në këtë restorant vjen për çdo mëngjes, ulët, porositë një kafe, dhe beso zonjë, terë ditën e lume shikon diku jashtë! Ke e shikon ai i gjorë ? Ke, ke, fëmijët gruan dhe nënën plakë që ia vranë para syve! E ai tjetri afër tij, që po heshtë? Cili.. këtu zonjë heshtin të gjithë! Ai de ai me shall të bardhë rreth qafës! Zonjë, tash behën shtatë vite nga mbarimi i luftës, e herifi nuk e ka folur asnjë fjalë me askë. Si me askë? Ashtu...herë të fundit foli me Radovanin , kur e luti që ta vrisnin atë, e të ia kursenin të vetmin fëmijë që kishte...Çka ndodhi pastaj? Zezëdita...ia rrëmbyen vogëlushin nga gjoksi dhe në praninë e tij, ia therën thikë... E ai atje në atë kënd që po flenë mbi tavolinë...? Zonjë ai atje në kënd mbi tavolinë nuk fle por qanë? Qanë? Po ulë kokën dhe qanë në heshtje, nuk do që ta ia shohin njerëzit lotët që i dredh për familjen të cilën ia dogjën, deri sa gjendej në mal. Po ai njeri që po flet zëshëm me dike, nuk e dalloj dot, me ke flet ai? Flet vetmevete zonjë? Mos edhe atij ia dogjën shtëpinë? Jo zonjë, para se të ia djegin shtëpinë, ia dhunuan gruan dhe motrat, pastaj i varën në manin e vjetër, që gjendej në oborrit e shtëpisë! E ai, ku gjendej ai? Dihet në mal, me armë në dorë. Tmerr, tmerr! Prit, zonjë, prit se ka ende...e pave atë gruan sot në mëngjes? Cilën grua? Atë që mihte! Po, por nuk është kurrgjë e jashtëzakonshme të shihet duke mihur femra shqiptare, të kujtohen gratë e Çajupit, burrat e të cilave rrinin nën hije, deri sa ato punonin? E jashtëzakonshme është se ajo mihë nëpër arat e huaja, nëpër rrugë, madje edhe nëpër kopshtet e fqinjëve me zarzavate mihë, duke i dëmtuar shumë...mihë, kërkon burrin dhe tre fëmijë e mitur, varrin e të cilëve nuk e gjeti kurrë. Po pse nuk e izoloni pasi që po bëka dëme! Kemi konsideruar se nuk është e rrezikshme meqë ka filluar të mihë nëpër ujë! Po pse nëpër ujë? E ka gjetur një këpucë fëmije dhe mendon se është i fëmijëve të saj! Megjithatë, do të thotë se këtu paska njerëz të rrezikshëm, pse nuk më the se ka njerëz të tillë...?. Jo zonjë për ty ka kaluar rreziku, ndonëse dje e ke pasur punën keq, veçsa nuk të sulmuan! Pse dje e kam pasur punën keq, nga kush, a bën të dihet? Nga njerëzit këtu, mendonin se je Radojka e Radovanit...e shoqja e atij policit serb i cili masakroi shumë njerëz këtu! Dhe? I binda disi, por kjo ngjyra e flokëve tua, nuk i lente të qetë! Ngyra e flokëve të mia po ua zeka rrugën! Mos u brengos zonjë, sepse më në fund i binda se në të vërtetë je mësuesja e fëmijëve tanë, Drita! Dhe të besuan! Jo menjëherë, sepse thonin: mësuesja Drita megjithatë ishte brune, pse zonja Drita ke ndërruar ngjyrën e flokëve? Terë jetën time kam pas këtë ngjyrë të flokëve! Jo zonjë, kanë të drejtë vendasit e mi që dyshojnë në identitetin tënd! Dyshon edhe ti! Unë, jo... por nuk mund të kuptoj pse e braktise profesionin shenjtë të mësueses, për tu bërë një gazetare e thjeshtë? Shiko ti...si e pate at dreq emër..?Zena jam, Zenë Ziba më quajnë! E më dëgjo mirë ti Zenë Ziba... së pari nuk quhem Drita, por Dita; se dyti, nuk jam zonjë por zonjushe, besoj se din dallimin midis njërës dhe tjetrës; se treti nuk jam gazetare as mësuese por studiuese, shkencëtare, psikologe; së katërti, nuk di se kush ma mbushim mendjen të vijë në këtë shkretinë së cilës edhe zoti ia paska kthyer shpinën; dhe së pesti, nuk e kam të qartë pse po çaj dërrasa më ty? Kur ka ndodhur kjo zonjë? Cila? Kjo de që po mendon që nuk je mësuese por shkencëtare. Nuk po kuptoj? Edhe veterinari ynë thoshte se ishte mjek njerëzish, madje edhe dentist, ndërkohë që shëronte kafshët e sëmura! Cili veterinar ore njeri? Ai që të ngushëllonte? Pse më ngushëllonte, mos vallë më kishte vdekur kush? Maçoku, de maçoku të kishte ngordhur, u sëmur dhe ngordhi... kurse njerëzit zunë të flisnin pastaj...Çflisnin njerëzit a bën të dihet? Paj...thonin...ra maçoku e u martua mësuesja me veterinarin? Unë me veterinarin? Pikërisht me te, ndjesë pastë! Pse, paska vdekur? Nuk dihet ne ka vdekur, apo është zhdukur! A më tregon ti mua Zen Ziba, kur ka autobus këtu? Këtu autobusi vjen një herë në javë. Në herë në javë the? Jo, desha të them, një herë në muaj, por çka të duhet ty autobusi,? Dua të ik sa më parë që është e mundur nga kjo çmenduri, ja pse! Mësuese Drita, mendoj se prapë po ngutesh, se...Ore njeri, edhe sa herë duhet të them se nuk quhem Drita, por Dita, se nuk jam mësuese por shkencëtare, a po kupton? Unë po të kuptoj, por edhe ti duhet ta kuptosh hallin e fëmijëve tanë! The këtu ska autobus para një muaji? Unë thash ashtu? Ti me gojën tënde! Gabimisht paske dëgjuar mësuese e nderuar... ç prej se është rrënuar ura, këtu kurrë nuk ka rentë ndonjë autobus! Gjepura....po unë si erdha këtu, mendon se fluturova, apo pika nga qielli? Ti mësuese, as që ke ikur fare nga këtu! Si nuk kam ikur? Ashtu, këtu me ne ke qëndruar terë kohën! Edhe gjatë luftës? Edhe gjatë luftës edhe para, edhe pas saj... Po ti, kush je? Veterinari jam, nuk më njeh? Po nuk the se është zhdukur! Thash zonjë se nuk dihet ne është zhdukur, apo e kanë vrarë! Mirë, je ti i zhdukuri apo i vrari ? Jam yt shoq, dreqi e marrtë....!


_Mustafa Ferizi_



--------------------


Çmimi për fituesit e dy zhanrave është publikimi i krijimeve tek Albasoul.com si dhe një çmim simbolik nga ana e stafit prej $50. Kemi menduar që çmimi tu jepet fituesve në formën e një kartë-dhuratë nga Amazon.com ku fituesit mund të blejnë librat e tyre të preferuar. 

Shpresojmë që ky konkurs të kthehet në një traditë në vitet e ardhshme. 


Suksese krijuesve,
Stafi i Letërsisë

----------

